# GPU-Z 0.7.8 / 0.7.9 / 0.8.0  Bios reading not possible GTX670-solved with gpu-z 0.8.1



## gbt modder (May 2, 2014)

Hi,
with GPU-Z 0.7.8 I can not save this Bios from GTX 670, Error see screen, with GPU-Z 0.7.7. all fine, what's wrong with v.0.7.8?  Can you fix it please, thanks.


----------



## gbt modder (Aug 12, 2014)

Hello W1zzard,
the Problem with Bios reading GPU-Z and nvflash still the same, nvflash 5.163 and GPU-Z 0.7.7 are both Version OK, Error / Problem see picture please.

Can you Help ?


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 12, 2014)

i updated to a newer version of nvflash, which is apparently broken.. i'll look into this later today


----------



## gbt modder (Aug 12, 2014)

OK, thanks for your work.


----------



## gbt modder (Oct 23, 2014)

Hi W1zzard,

with GPU-Z 0.8.0, same problem as before, Bios reading not possible.
Possible workaround for this Problem "Bios reading" in sight, or say you, with the older version GPU-Z 0.7.7...


----------



## gbt modder (Feb 19, 2015)

Hi W1zzard,
sorry for the late answer, with GPU-Z 0.8.1 Bios saving -> GTX670, it works, Bios-File with Hex-editor... same as orig.
Thanks for your great work!

Regards
gbt modder


----------



## Naki (Feb 20, 2015)

Works for me too!
GIGABYTE GTX 670 (2 GB videoRAM), Windows 8.1 Pro 64-bit OS.
However, I need to disable my Windows Defender antivirus, or else the whole PC freezes and needs a hard reset.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 20, 2015)

Naki said:


> Windows Defender


Can you use nvflash directly (from our dl section) and check if there is a difference between running it from your windows temp directory (ie C:\Users\Administrator\AppData\Local\Temp) vs another folder?


----------



## Maban (Feb 21, 2015)

W1zzard said:


> Can you use nvflash directly (from our dl section) and check if there is a difference between running it from your windows temp directory (ie C:\Users\Administrator\AppData\Local\Temp) vs another folder?


I'm able to save just fine with the NVFlash in temp that GPU-Z extracts using the same parameters GPU-Z uses. Just doesn't work when executed from GPU-Z. GPU-Z runs it as ...temp*\\*nvflash.exe... I'm no expert on paths in Windows but could the double slash be a problem?


----------



## Naki (Feb 21, 2015)

@Maban - does GPU-Z fail the same way for you the way it does for me? I.e. total system freeze/lockup, requiring a hard reset?

@W1zzard - I will try the suggested steps later today, as I am not near that PC at the moment.


----------



## Maban (Feb 21, 2015)

Yes, total freeze.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 21, 2015)

Maban said:


> double slash


nope, no problem, otherwise it wouldn't work for anybody.


----------



## Naki (Feb 23, 2015)

W1zzard said:


> Can you use nvflash directly (from our dl section) and check if there is a difference between running it from your windows temp directory (ie C:\Users\Administrator\AppData\Local\Temp) vs another folder?


Nvflash works fine - does not freeze the system - both from Windows TEMP folder and from another folder. Hope that helps!


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 23, 2015)

Just for my understanding, that Windows Defender Antivirus is the separate-install Microsoft antivirus that adds a systray icon ?


----------



## Daemmon (Feb 23, 2015)

W1zzard said:


> Just for my understanding, that Windows Defender Antivirus is the separate-install Microsoft antivirus that adds a systray icon ?



Not separate, built in on Win Vista / 7 / 8 . Most of the notifications come from the "Action Center" on the systray and I don't actually know when/why it showed as a different icon on the systray (I know I've seen it, but I don't know on what situation/OS) .

It is apparently also installed + scheduled (1x fast check daily) + have real time all enabled by default on a clean W7 Ultimate + Updates. I just checked on my PC that it's actually in this state, weird as I would have disabled it given the option.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 23, 2015)

Daemmon said:


> Not separate, built in on Win Vista / 7 / 8 . Most of the notifications come from the "Action Center" on the systray and I don't actually know when/why it showed as a different icon on the systray (I know I've seen it, but I don't know on what situation/OS) .
> 
> It is apparently also installed + scheduled (1x fast check daily) + have real time all enabled by default on a clean W7 Ultimate + Updates. I just checked on my PC that it's actually in this state, weird as I would have disabled it given the option.


Can you try disabling real time protection and see if that makes any difference?


----------



## Daemmon (Feb 23, 2015)

Naki said:


> Works for me too!
> GIGABYTE GTX 670 (2 GB videoRAM), Windows 8.1 Pro 64-bit OS.
> *However, I need to disable my Windows Defender antivirus, or else the whole PC freezes and needs a hard reset. *





W1zzard said:


> Can you try disabling real time protection and see if that makes any difference?



Sorry, don't have a GTX670 (or a nVidia card yet). Naki pointed out that it solved the issue for him.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 23, 2015)

Oh, I'm just wondering if Naki is talking about Windows Defender which is always automatically installed on Windows 7, or MS Security Essentials which is a separate install.


----------



## Naki (Feb 23, 2015)

W1zzard said:


> Oh, I'm just wondering if Naki is talking about Windows Defender which is always automatically installed on Windows 7, or MS Security Essentials which is a separate install.


Neither. Windows Defender in Vista/7 is a malware-defense ONLY.
In WinXP, Vista, 7, you can install MSSE, which is a full-fledged antivirus.
You can NOT install MSSE on Windows 8.1, as it contains Windows Defender already.
Unlike in Vista and 7, in Windows 8/8.1 Windows Defender comes with the OS, but is a full antivirus, much the same way MSSE is on Windows XP/Vista/7.
But unlike MSSE on those, which needs an installation, Windows Defender is a default part of the Windows 8/8.1 OS.

Hope it is clearer now!


----------



## Naki (Feb 23, 2015)

W1zzard said:


> Just for my understanding, that Windows Defender Antivirus is the separate-install Microsoft antivirus that adds a systray icon ?


No, it is not. There is no systray icon in Windows 8 for Defender. So, it is accessed via a different way (from Windows Start screen, desktop shortcut/etc).
And NO, it is not installed separately - it comes preinstalled with the OS. 



Daemmon said:


> Not separate, built in on Win Vista / 7 / 8.


It does not work that way.
In Vista and 7, Windows Defender is just an anti-malware program.
In Windows 8/8.1/10, it is a full-fledged antivirus software.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 23, 2015)

Ok, so your crash on BIOS save is specific to Windows 8 ?


----------



## Naki (Feb 23, 2015)

I am not sure. I am not willing to move the videocard around to a Windows 7 system (I do have one, but it is in different location), but maybe I can try a Windows 7 Live CD/USB Flash drive on the Windows 8.1 PC?

I can try that later today.  Not quite sure if I will be able to install MSSE to a Live Windows 7 OS, but I can try.


----------



## nageme (Feb 25, 2015)

BIOS saving also doesn't work on my GTX 750, on XP, with both 0.8.0 and 0.8.1. Didn't try older versions.


----------



## Naki (Feb 26, 2015)

nageme said:


> BIOS saving also doesn't work on my GTX 750, on XP, with both 0.8.0 and 0.8.1. Didn't try older versions.


In what way? Does it show an error? Does it crash? Does it completely freeze your computer?


----------



## nageme (Feb 27, 2015)

GPU-Z says "BIOS reading not supported on this device".

Running Nvflash directly returns "Error attempting to map adapter (0x000001E7)". It does work in DOS.

Maybe it could be also a question of the driver version? I think I was on v347.25.


----------

